# Tyre labelling



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have just ordered a couple of Bridgestone tyres for my wifes Vitara. They are original fitment.
Price through E tyres £145 each

I hadn't realised that all tyres nowadays are labelled A to G based on economy and wet braking where A is best, G is worst. Road noise measured in decibals.

Anyway, the Bridgestones scored C for economy, E for braking distance and noise level 71 db.

The cheapest tyre shown is from Enduro and scores C,C and 70 db
and it costs £88 !!!!!

I feel like I have been mugged :evil:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

motormouth said:


> I have just ordered a couple of Bridgestone tyres for my wifes Vitara. They are original fitment.
> Price through E tyres £145 each
> 
> I hadn't realised that all tyres nowadays are labelled A to G based on economy and wet braking where A is best, G is worst. Road noise measured in decibals.
> ...


I wonder at the stupidity of regulators who introduce systems like this.

These new designations are to be put on sticky separate labels at point of sale, but not integrated, as far as I can see, with the other essential info re size, speed, load etc. which is permanently on the sidewall.

Further, the website explaining these new categorisations shows a row of tyres placed side by side in a rack with the new labels visible but the info on the sidewalls obscured.

Is the braking distance quoted for dry/wet/ice/snow? and for what temperatures?

Progress?

Sounds like a 'Green' crackpot idea to me 

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes you have been mugged, I have looked at tyres and have noticed that there is very little difference in the noise levels. Road grip and braking ranges from excellent to poor, but who knows what the actual difference is, is it say 10 m or 30 m better or worse.

cabby


----------

